

Facebook had 467 billion page views for June, not 1 trillion - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/facebook-had-467-billion-page-views-for-june-not-1-trillion/56377

======
sli
The argument seems to be "someone else said otherwise, using different data,
therefore they're correct." Or did I miss something?

